# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड फंक्*शन को सुचारु करने वाले प्रमुख आहार

## Apurv Sharma

थाइराइड एक प्रकार की इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है, जो हार्मोन बनाती है। हार्मोन शरीर में ऊर्जा के स्*तर को बनाये रखने के लिए बहुत जरूरी होता है। थायराइड जो की एक ग्रंथि है कम एक्टिव होती है, तो इसे हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म और जब यह ग्रंथि ज्*यादा एक्टिव होती है तो इसे हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म कहते हैं।इन दोनों स्थितियों में कइ्र प्रकार की बीमारियां होने लगती हैं। इसलिए थायराइड फंक्*शन को सही तरह से बनाये रखने के लिए स्*वस्*थ्*य आहार योजना का होना बहुत जरूरी है। तो आपको बताते हैं कि थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि के लिए आपकी आहार में क्*या-क्*या शामिल हो।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*किस प्रकार प्रभावित होता है थायराइड फंक्*शन :-*थायराइड फंक्*शन सबसे ज्*यादा आप के खान-पान से प्रभावित होता है। अगर आप के  खाने में आयोडीन की मात्रा कम है तो इसका सीधा प्रभाव थायराइड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। थाइराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि के लिए खाने में आयोडीन की मात्रा को निर्धारित कीजिए। समुद्री जीवों में सबसे अधिक आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है। कॉपर और आयरन युक्*त आहार खाने से डायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। काजू, बादाम और सूरजमुखी के बीज में कॉपर की मात्रा होती है। हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियों में आयरन की भरपूर मात्रा पाई जाती  है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आयोडीन :-* थाइराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि के लिए खाने में आयोडीन की मात्रा को निर्धारित कीजिए। समुद्री जीवों में सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है। क्यों की  थाइराइड फंक्*शन में आयोडीन की मात्रा में कमी नहीं होने चाहिए|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आयोडीन का सेवन फाय़देमंद :-*इसके अलावा कई अन्*य खाद्य-पदार्थ भी हैं जो थायराइड फंक्*शन को मजबूत करते हैं। पनीर और हरी मिर्च,टमाटर थायराइड गंथि के लिए फायदेमंद हैं। विटामिन और मिनरल्*स युक्*त आहार खाने से थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। प्*याज, लहसुन, मशरूम में ज्*यादा मात्रा में विटामिन पाया जाता है। इसलिए थायराइड ग्रंथि को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने के लिए इन खाद्य-पदार्थों को खाना चाहिए। नारियल का तेल भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करता है। नारियल तेल का प्रयोग सब्*जी बनाते वक्*त भी किया जा सकता है।कम वसायुक्*त पनीर, अंडे, कम वसायुक्*त आइसक्रीम, कम वसायुक्*त दही,समुद्री मछली,समुद्री शैवाल,सोया सॉस आदि का सेवन कर सकते है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*वर्कआउट भी जरुरी :-*

थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि के लिए स्*वस्*थ खान-पान जितना जरूरी है उतना ही जरूरी वर्कआउट भी है। नियमित व्*यायाम करने से भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। इसलिए खान-पान के अलावा नियमित एक्*सरसाइज करने की भी आदत डालिए।

----------

